# Recommendations needed for GPU purchase



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am using a 8600GT with a 20" Samsung LCD monitor.This GPU struggles to run most newer games at higher resolutions and hence I am keen on upgrading it soon.I am looking for a reliable graphics card with at least 1GB video memory that can run upcoming games like Crysis 2 in DirectX11 mode at my monitor's native resolution i.e. 1600*900 with most of the visual settings maxed out.

I do not intend to spend more than Rs 8000 on the new card.So please recommend something that'll fit into my budget and take care of all my gaming needs for a while.I prefer using Nvidia graphics cards but suggestions about Ati GPUs are also welcome.I'd also like to add that I have a cooler master Extreme power 600W psu that features 2 six pin pci-e power connectors.

My system config is as follows-Pentium D 2.66GHz,945 GNT Intel mobo with a pci-e slot and 2GB ram.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 16, 2011)

HD5770 is the card for you though you might have to pay some 200/300 bucks extra.I don't know whether you can play Crysis 2 at max visual settings with it or not but at your budget thats the best bet.And no nVidia has nothing to offer within 8k which beats 5770.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2011)

What about the 1GB nvidia GTS 450?Will it be a good buy?I have heard that the Gts 450 and Radeon HD5770 are very similar to each other in terms of performance-is it true?

How much is a GTS 450 expected to cost?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

gts 450 will perform slightly less than a radeon 5770 but is quite close and priced cheaper too at around 6.8k. You will get physx and cuda support too and better performance in some 3d editing apps like vue(for example).

Upgrade your cpu if you want to utilise your newer card to the fullest. GO FOR AN AMD BASED ATHLON 2 X4 imo.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> gts 450 will perform slightly less than a radeon 5770 but is quite close and priced cheaper too at around 6.8k. You will get physx and cuda support too and better performance in some 3d editing apps like vue(for example).
> 
> Upgrade your cpu if you want to utilise your newer card to the fullest. GO FOR AN AMD BASED ATHLON 2 X4 imo.



As of now,I have no plans of upgrading my cpu or motherboard.It seems the GTS 450 is really affordable;many vendors are currently offering cards based on this chipset-can u recommend some that are reliable and provide at-least 3yrs warranty on their cards?Does XFX manufacture GTS 450 graphics cards ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Try *MSI N450GTS M2D1GD5 @ 6.8k*. Great card with 3 years of warranty.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

get HD5770 eyes closed.!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

HD5770 or GTS450. or even HD5750. pick whichever you like but please change that PSU. it won't last long with these power hungry GPU sucking power from it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Try *MSI N450GTS M2D1GD5 @ 6.8k*. Great card with 3 years of warranty.



Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions.How about Asus and Zotac?They too manufacture graphics cards based on this chipset-can someone tell me their prices?Will they be costlier than the MSI card?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

5770 all the way
and yes ....ur PSU may pose a risk to ur other components

so its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok Guys,i enquired about the MSI N450GTS M2D1GD5 at a few shops in and around G.C. Avenue in Kolkata,like Vedant Computers but was really disappointed because this particular card was not available anywhere.The shopkeeper at one of these shops offered me a Palit geforce GTS 450 1GB that was priced at Rs 6600.But i did not purchase it because I have heard that GPUs manufactured by Palit are unreliable and tend to malfunction frequently-is it true?Will investing in a palit graphics card be a risky affair?Also,please recommend some alternate brands for the Geforce gts 450 that are easily available and cost within 8k.

Can someone tell me where the MSI N450GTS M2D1GD5 may be curently available at Chandni Market in kolkata?

Also,I'd be glad if someone could mention the exact price of the XFX ATI Radeon HD5770 1 GB.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2011)

go for 5750 then
if u can extend ur budget by 0.5k then 5770 will be good


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 17, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> The shopkeeper at one of these shops offered me a Palit geforce GTS 450 1GB that was priced at Rs 6600.But i did not purchase it because I have heard that GPUs manufactured by Palit are unreliable and tend to malfunction frequently-is it true?Will investing in a palit graphics card be a risky affair?Also,please recommend some alternate brands for the Geforce gts 450 that are easily available and cost within 8k.



good decision. better stay away. it "may" overheat & will give you problem. better spend a few hundred more & get a card from some other brand. Zotac cards usually are cheap but good build quality. look out for it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> good decision. better stay away. it "may" overheat & will give you problem. better spend a few hundred more & get a card from some other brand. Zotac cards usually are cheap but good build quality. look out for it.



I see.The Zotac geforce gts 450 1 GB is currently available for around Rs 7000-should i go for it? Can Zotac's products be considered reliable?Are they susceptible to overheating or other technical issues?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

Go for zotac eyes closed. Btw palit gts 450 is also good and has no known issues.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 19, 2011)

@Vickybat:Thanks for the prompt reply.Does zotac provide 3 years warranty on its graphics cards?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 19, 2011)

Considerin your original Budget you should go for 5770...It's an Awesome card at that price...u will get it around 7.8-8.8k(all the versions)...THose who say that it's not very good for full HD here is my list..
GTA IV all settings on high...and view distance+draw distance on 70 - *48 FPS avg*
Fallout New Vegas Ultra high settings - *FPS 58 avg..*
Crysis Warhead Gamer settings and 8xAA - *FPS 24 avg*
BFBC2 max settings - *42 FPS avg*

I can go on and on here but you get the point...I game in 1920*1080 res...so for your res you can imagine what the performance will be like...
coz for a few bucks extra you will get a lot more performance...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

@ keviv219

Buddy gts 450 is a steal at 6.6k. Its performance is in between a 5750 and 5770 and much closer to a 5770. Op has a 20 inch monitor with a native resolution of 1600x900. So no full hd and gts 450 is a superb option considering its price.

Gts 450 at full hd can also give around 20fps in crysis, just 3-4fps less than 5770.

Check *this* for battlefield bad company 2


----------



## neojjjk (Jan 19, 2011)

mate get a gts 450 1gb ..try a msi cyclone ..you will get physx ,cuda and very very stable nvidia drivers..also try to buy a new cpu ,mobo and ram


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

^^as if he can enable physx with gts450 for playable fps!! 
vicky ji hd5770 is still better and more suited for higher resolutions. on lower ones he can turn on more settings!


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 19, 2011)

Once again,thanks to everyone of you for lending me your valuable advice and insightful recommendations.

@Keviv219:Thanks for posting such comprehensive information pertaining to the performance of radeon 5770 in graphically intense games like GTA 4.After reading it,I'm feeling quite eager to opt for this card.But the benchmark reports that I've read on the internet are all suggestive of the fact that the GTS 450 too,yields similar performance in most games at higher resolutions,albeit there may be a slight difference of about 5-6 FPS in case of certain games like crysis.Are u using any overclocked version of this card or the normal version?

@vickybat,neojjjk,Jaskanwar Singh:I have a predilection for nvidia's graphics cards because i have been using them for quite a long time and have not faced any significant reliability issues with any of them.So this situation has put me in a bit of a dilemma because on one hand,i am eager to buy the zotac gts 450 as it is not only inexpensive but is also a reasonably good performer for its price;however on the other hand,I have learnt recently that the XFX Radeon HD 5770 is currently available for around Rs 8000 and so i am feeling rather tempted to buy it-do u think it will be worthwhile?Or should i just stick to the GTS 450?

As i have never used any ATi graphics card till date,i have some questions about them:

1.Ati GPUs do not support PhysX-will this have any adverse effect on the graphics card's performance while trying to run titles that have been optimized for physX (such as mafia 2)?

2.Older ATI drivers used to be riddled with bugs and other issues which had a detrimental effect on the overall performance of their graphics cards.Are Ati's current drivers still prone to such issues or has the situation improved significantly now?Do ati gpus tend to overheat?

3.Are all games compatible with Ati gpus?Some games that I intend to play in future,like Batman:arkham city are likely to be heavily optimized for nvidia's graphics cards-will using an ati gpu to run them become a major disadvantage in those situations?


I'll be glad if someone kindly answers all of these questions.


----------



## Vivaldyd (Jan 19, 2011)

*Аренда автомо*

Компания "CRP" предлагает машины в аренду в Одессе. В нашем парке автомобилей представленны автомобили всех классов. От эконом до бизнесс-класса. Цены на прокат авто ниже чем в любом другом прокат города и опыт работы уже более 3х лет, позволяет сказать, что мы предусмотрели все пожелания наших клиентов.  
Время оформления документов не более 15-20 минут. Вы гость нашего города? Мы подадим вам машинук вокзалу, аэропорту.  
Наши контакты: (+38)0988777333; (+38)0638555333; (+38)0487952895  
Прокат авто Одесса 

Цены на прокат авто Одесса


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 19, 2011)

Please kick the spammer out..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

even the spammer is trying to convince that 5770 should be the OPs choice


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 19, 2011)

DAMN!!you know that language.Which language is it BTW??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

russian
and obsolete mongolean


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> russian
> and obsolete mongolean



ICO told me there are a lot of Russian spammers here.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 20, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> @Keviv219:Thanks for posting such comprehensive information pertaining to the performance of radeon 5770 in graphically intense games like GTA 4.After reading it,I'm feeling quite eager to opt for this card.But the benchmark reports that I've read on the internet are all suggestive of the fact that the GTS 450 too,yields similar performance in most games at higher resolutions,albeit there may be a slight difference of about 5-6 FPS in case of certain games like crysis.Are u using any overclocked version of this card or the normal version?



I have overclocked the card a bit, BUT at stock it is still a lot better than 450...
If you take two cards, both with similar performance, than the Nvidia card will perform better in such games, but not if the ATI one is giving better performance sans physx...
The fps diff will always be 5-6 fps in succesive generations..the 6870 gives 5-7 fps better than my current card(after Oc'ing)..
you won't notice any major difference if your fps is around or more than 30...only below 20 you may not enjoy it..



quicky008 said:


> 1.Ati GPUs do not support PhysX-will this have any adverse effect on the graphics card's performance while trying to run titles that have been optimized for physX (such as mafia 2)?
> 
> If you take two cards, both with similar performance, than the Nvidia card will perform better in such games, but not if the ATI one is giving better performance sans physx...





quicky008 said:


> 2.Older ATI drivers used to be riddled with bugs and other issues which had a detrimental effect on the overall performance of their graphics cards.Are Ati's current drivers still prone to such issues or has the situation improved significantly now?Do ati gpus tend to overheat?
> 
> On the cooling front ATI has the best performance...the Nvidia series in general run quite hot whereas the ATI runs cooler...





quicky008 said:


> 3.Are all games compatible with Ati gpus?Some games that I intend to play in future,like Batman:arkham city are likely to be heavily optimized for nvidia's graphics cards-will using an ati gpu to run them become a major disadvantage in those situations?
> 
> 
> I'll be glad if someone kindly answers all of these questions.



All games are compatible with both BUT some of the games are better optimized for one side, only to boost it's sales i guess, 
and GOTY edition of Arkham Asyllum was optimized for both...so i don't think that Arkham city will be having the issue...

The performance of stock 5770 will ALWAYS be better than stock 450...physx won't do much..


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 20, 2011)

ok thanks.I have a few more questions:

1.Does the latest version of the Ati catalyst control center allow the user to change the contrast,brightness,hue and saturation levels of the desktop to suit his requirements?If yes,kindly post a screenshot to demonstrate this feature.

2.Is it possible to change the brightness,contrast and saturation levels for video playback through the ati catalyst control center?If yes,please post a screenshot of this feature.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 21, 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting the screenshots,keviv219.But it seems,the option to adjust color saturation levels is missing from the desktop color settings of the catalyst control center.I mean,does the catalyst control center have any feature akin to the Digital vibrance control found in nvidia forceware drivers?Check out this screenshot :

*img204.imageshack.us/i/34645236.jpg/

I have discovered that older catalyst drivers included this feature in the form of "Avivo color correction" or something like that.Is there anything similar to it in the newer version of the catalyst control center that u are using?Check out this image for details.If yes,please post a screenshot to confirm it.Thanks.

*img6.imageshack.us/i/originalon.png/


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 21, 2011)

Dude it's there in the screen shot besides brightness in "BASIC COLOR"


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 22, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Dude it's there in the screen shot besides brightness in "BASIC COLOR"



Afraid not buddy.The option to adjust the saturation level is clearly visible in the screenshot of video color settings but it is missing from the first screenshot of desktop properties.


----------

